# NYU and USC Letter of Recommendation



## Tristram (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm applying for the Fall 2009 Grad film program at Tisch and USC.

I'm at uni in England, and I've never had to deal with letters of recommendation before. 

How important is it that I have a college professor write them? I don't really have a relationship with any of my professors, I doubt many of them would even recognize me. I was gonna ask my high school history teacher who I made a 4 hour documentary for, the president of the drama society who I just directed a play for, and still thinking on the third. Would these be acceptable? Also, how long should the letters be?


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 7, 2008)

They don't have to be professors, just people who can help paint a bigger, more positive picture of you, introducing new information or confirming information you've already presented.  Just make sure they're not all saying the same thing...as in, three professors, three playwrights, etc, etc.  The two you have listed sound good...

Personally, I used a screenwriting professor who became my mentor (to confirm my screenwriting talent and school performance), my supervisor at a FOX affiliate I interned at (to show my work ethic and creativity), and my boss when I worked for Labatt (to show my professionalism and justify the five years I'd spent out of school).

Hope that helps.

A page is good.  Tisch makes you do them online, FYI, and there is a little questionnaire as well.

Best of luck.


----------

